# too old for first foal? if not, what should i put her under?



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

both me and my husband are both keen to look into breeding our thoroughbred mare. she is one in a million for a thoroughbred and would love to carry that sweet, gentle quiet gene through to a foal. her abilities as a dressage horse also makes me want to get offspring from her. 

my biggest concern is that she is already nearly 14 and has not yet had a foal. i am planning on showing her for the next year or so. will she be too old by that time for a first foal??

if not, what should i put her under? the obvious choice would be a thoroughbred but i am not planning on selling the foal so i was thinking about possibly crossing. there is a stunning arab stallion available the would be ideal. there is also a nice quarter horse with very desirable attributes. 

any ideas?


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

hmmm it depends on the actual horse, if she is nice and healthy i dont see why not!

As for the stallion maybe a ASH or warmblood? At a dressage comp i was told by one of the judges that ASH have natural rhythm and balance


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

mell said:


> hmmm it depends on the actual horse, if she is nice and healthy i dont see why not!
> 
> As for the stallion maybe a ASH or warmblood? At a dressage comp i was told by one of the judges that ASH have natural rhythm and balance


that was what i thought. i was having a talk to dad last night and he reckons as long as she is healthy then she is definitely not too old. 

warmblood would be nice and i tried to find a warmblood stallion in my area and couldnt find one


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

jazzyrider said:


> warmblood would be nice and i tried to find a warmblood stallion in my area and couldnt find one


That's what artificial insemination is for


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

my friend bred her mare for the first time at 12 and had a healthy foal, i last saw vanika (the mare) about 3 years ago at a horse show and talked to the then owner of vanika , who told me that she had bred her a few more times and at the age of 25 year old had given birth to still born twins, (99% of the time twins do not servive the birth) vanika ended up being sent out of provence after that (i'm not sure where) but she was a really nice looking tb black mare.


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

If she's in good shape, and the vet says she's fine to have a baby, don't give it a second thought  . A fit fourteen year old shouldn't have any problem. An arab could be nice, but it could counter act that gentleness you like. You have a hot blooded mare that happens to be exceptionally laid back, and it'd be a risk to breed her to something equally hot blooded. Just me opinion! Hope I was helpful!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

WildFeathers said:


> If she's in good shape, and the vet says she's fine to have a baby, don't give it a second thought  . A fit fourteen year old shouldn't have any problem. An arab could be nice, but it could counter act that gentleness you like. You have a hot blooded mare that happens to be exceptionally laid back, and it'd be a risk to breed her to something equally hot blooded. Just me opinion! Hope I was helpful!


i did already think about that but, i have never said no to a challenge  i once had an arab and know they are pretty hot but i wouldnt mind a little bit of spark in the youngen  just not too much spark lol im too old for dancing, prancing, selectively deaf horses lol even though i am only 28 

i could try AI but that would be really really expensive wouldnt it?? havent looked into it much but its just something that i see being really exxy.

thanks for the help guys 



i do still have plenty of time to decide though  a warmblood would be lovely and if i could swing it, i would definitely consider the warmblood over the arab.


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

I do not see any problems with breeding her if she is healthy. To ease your mind I would have a vet do an internal on her when you are ready just to make sure.

As for what stud, it all depends on what you want to do with the offspring.
If its dressage, then definitely go either warmblood or stock horse. Showing depends on what height you want, but there is a trend now of crossing TBs with pony types

It's all personal choice, have fun!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Frog said:


> I do not see any problems with breeding her if she is healthy. To ease your mind I would have a vet do an internal on her when you are ready just to make sure.
> 
> As for what stud, it all depends on what you want to do with the offspring.
> If its dressage, then definitely go either warmblood or stock horse. Showing depends on what height you want, but there is a trend now of crossing TBs with pony types
> ...


yes, a vet check will definitely be happening before hand 

i am after a horse that is going to be a good all rounder. dressage is my main desire but i also want something i can do eventing on. 

i like the idea of a warmblood daddy but i really like this guy. he seems to have everything. only thing is he is unbroken so i dont know how he would perform. i am still going to keep looking though. i would like a stallion who i know has done something.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

My riding instructor bred her 18yrs mare for the first time last spring and she caught and is still in foal. Just as in humans, its true, as you get older the less likley it will be to have offspring. But I think she still has a few more years of producion left.

As for what breed you want it all depends. You said your not interested in selling the foal which does in a way open alot of doors. Is your mare registered? Perhaps breeding to a TB isnt a bad idea? Im not sure which traits you would like to bring out of your mare, but remember its all a game of chance, as im sure you already know. Not to be sterotypical, but arabians are generally a "hot" breed as are TBs. Perhaps breeding to one is a bit of a risk. A QH may ad a bit more bulk in the foal, but it all depends on what you are breeding for.

You said you wanted to breed your mare because of her personality? Well generally the foals attitude is developed when outside in the world with its dam, although it never hurts to try to equal the personalities between both sire and dam. Are you also trying to obtain a certain build? Is your TB mare slender or bulky? 

I hope I helped a little bit, Im use to breeding standardbred and bascially its whoever has the most money, fastest time, and best offspring that we breed to. When you choose a stallion try to find foals that have dams of the same breed as your dam.


----------



## misita (Oct 12, 2007)

I wouldn't be at all afraid to breed her. I have bred maidens older than that. Just have a vet check her for breeding soundness. If your looking for a dressage or eventing mount I would look at Warmbloods who cross well with TB's. Also check out the Warmblood registries that still accept TB mares and pick an approved stallion from them. That way you can get your baby registered. A stallion with some jumping blood can help you with the eventing part. Just take a very objective look at your mares strengths and weaknesses so you don't compound them. Breeding is fun and have fun trying to decide on a daddy if you do decide to breed. What a adventure. :wink: 

www.hiddenvalleyfarms.net


----------



## Miss Neigh (Jul 15, 2007)

Have her checked over by a trusted vet, and if given the OK i would go ahead and breed her. You could put her in foal and continue showing her mare's don't generally start "showing" until the 5-6 month mark, I would breed her to an Arabian stallion with a refined typey head and you should get a lovely Anglo Arabian foal from her, mare will add height and stallion will give a pretty head. Anglo's are very versatile, and can be registered. 
If you like dressage and jumping another option is the clydesdale, they are an excellent cross with the thoroughbred. The clydesdale adds bone, a very even calm temperament, and chrome, they excel in any competitive discipline .
I wouldn't put her to another thoroughbred as you might as well buy a thoroughbred there are plenty of those around with nice temperaments and plenty of promise!


----------



## misita (Oct 12, 2007)

I agree with Miss Neigh on the Arab. A Arab can add alot of refinement and movement. I still think if your looking for a all around horse for dressage and/or eventing, stick with Arab or Warmblood. I guess the big difference here would be what size you wanting to end up with? With a Arab you will probably be a smaller than with the Warmblood. Both are excellent Sporthorses.  

www.hiddenvalleyfarms.net


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

thanks for everyones input. to the last few posts, as ive already said a fair few times, a vet check before is a must for me  i wouldnt have it any other way. she would also have veterinary attention the whole way through 

with regards to my mares strengths, there are a few i want to perpetuate: one in a million temperament, she previously was a dressage champion in both sydney and canberra events, beautiful smooth gaits and a lot of courage. conformation wise she is a little long in the back but as she is tb that is to be expected however this isnt something i want to perpetuate therefore i would obviously be looking for a sire with a shorter back. she has a good size neck and good shoulders.

i want to get more size though as she is only 14.3 1/2hh lol shes like seabiscuit  small for a thoroughbred but plenty of heart and i challenge any bigger tb's to try and catch her when she's on the run hehehehe well, shes not thaat good but she has some decent speed behind her.

ok, this is my preference list at this stage:

1. warmblood
2. arab ( i looove anglo arabs and the heat in them doesnt bother me. i had a full arab when i was in my early teens and even though he was a handful, i loved him)
3. quarter horse

i really dont want to put her with another tb at all. i was offered the use of a nice tb stallion the other day that i could use for a very reasonable price but i just dont want a plain old tb. he is a nice fella. he is about 17hh and is also chestnut with no white markings at all. i thought about it for a little bit and said 'thanks, ill keep it in mind' but im really not keen at all. 

so thats my thoughts on it all


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey.

I love QH cross TB. Espicually for eventing. Aww so nice!!  But the other two options you stated could work as well. Im new at eventing, although i was doing stockwork before hand. Getting a vet check is a good idea. And yeh good luck with it all!!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

sweetypie16 said:


> Hey.
> 
> I love qh cross tb. Espicually for eventing. Aww so nice!!  But the other two options you stated could work as well. Im new at eventing, although i was doing stockwork before hand. Getting a vet check is a good idea. And yeh good luck with it all!!!


the only prob i have with the qh in the cross is the height issue. i think thats mainly why its at number 3 on my list  although, i do like qh's as a rule. ah, still so much to take into account


----------



## misita (Oct 12, 2007)

My stallion Bravo (approved Oldenburg) might be a good match since your looking for a sire with a shorter back. He's 16.2hh. Right now he's on sale for 2007 pending his passing the 100 day stallion test in Ohio at Paxton Farm.

Another stallion I really like with a shorter back is Davidoff's Hit. He's 16hh. Punch him into your search engine. Or look up Harmony Sporthorses. He's really lovely, refined, and has the shorter back.

You can also visit www.hanoverian.org or www.isroldenburg.org for lists of their stallions.

Happy stallion shopping  

www.hiddenvalleyfarms.net


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

misita said:


> My stallion Bravo (approved Oldenburg) might be a good match since your looking for a sire with a shorter back. He's 16.2hh. Right now he's on sale for 2007 pending his passing the 100 day stallion test in Ohio at Paxton Farm.
> 
> Another stallion I really like with a shorter back is Davidoff's Hit. He's 16hh. Punch him into your search engine. Or look up Harmony Sporthorses. He's really lovely, refined, and has the shorter back.
> 
> ...


that sounds awesome...IF, i lived in the u.s.


----------



## misita (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh wow! Sorry, I totally missed your in Australia! Wow. You can still breed to stallion who has frozen semen if you find that perfect stallion you can't live without. They're having excellent results with frozen. Many of the Hann and Oldenburg stallions do have frozen semen. I know there are WB stallions in Australia but I don't know who they are. I'll let you know if I run into any.

www.hiddenvalleyfarms.net


----------



## misita (Oct 12, 2007)

Look at this amazing site I just found. These are fabulous stallions.
www.awha.com.au/stallions/stallions_b.html#ihb_horses 
Let us know if you pick a stallion. I'm dying to see who you pick. WB or other. Happy shopping.  

Chris
www.hiddenvalleyfarms.net


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

misita said:


> Look at this amazing site I just found. These are fabulous stallions.
> www.awha.com.au/stallions/stallions_b.html#ihb_horses
> Let us know if you pick a stallion. I'm dying to see who you pick. wb or other. Happy shopping.
> 
> ...


\
hehe yeah that big body of water around us keeps us a little isolated lol

i had a look at that site. its an amazing list of stallions but no pics that i can find  i guess i can email a few and get them to send some pics. thanks for the effort in finding the page for me 

and i will definitely let everyone know when i choose one  its ever so exciting


----------



## misita (Oct 12, 2007)

Just google the name of the horse that you like the bloodlines. Several came right up for me. And...the ones' I googled are really nice stallions. 

www.hiddenvalleyfarms.net;


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

misita said:


> Just google the name of the horse that you like the bloodlines. Several came right up for me. And...the ones' I googled are really nice stallions.
> 
> www.hiddenvalleyfarms.net;


der! lol i have no idea why i didnt think of that  google is usually my best friend

thanks heaps  i will check them out


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

If you're after warmbloods, look on the Horse Deals website under the stallion tab and it brings up everyone who has advertised their stud. Lots of nice looking boys on there


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Frog said:


> If you're after warmbloods, look on the Horse Deals website under the stallion tab and it brings up everyone who has advertised their stud. Lots of nice looking boys on there


another thing i should have thought of lol :roll: 

thank you


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Alot of mares throw good foals in there 20's. As long as your TB is good and healthy I see why not. If your not planning on selling the foal I think a TB/Arab cross would be really nice. Just have the vet check your mare and give the okay. I see no reason why not to breed her.


----------



## cnsranch (Nov 7, 2007)

we bred my old qh mare for the first time at 17 yrs old after a vet check to make sure she was healthy enough, she foaled out my now mare who is 13 yrs now..with no problems, and foaled 3 more babies without too much issues and was an incredible milker she could have raised 3 babies at a time with the amount of milk she produced..we always laughed that she was like a milk cow...


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

It's not the catching so much as the actual dilivery. But do a vet check to be safe, a wide back end (I don't mean muscles, I mean actual hips) in perportion to her height at what you're looking for. If you're worried, I'd suggest breeding to a stallion that is smaller that her. I would go with the arab. This way the foal will probably be smaller, and you'll get an anglo. It's easy to breed to a local stallion for your first baby too. This way if she doesn't catch, its easy to get her recovered.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

ponypile said:


> It's not the catching so much as the actual dilivery. But do a vet check to be safe, a wide back end (I don't mean muscles, I mean actual hips) in perportion to her height at what you're looking for. If you're worried, I'd suggest breeding to a stallion that is smaller that her. I would go with the arab. This way the foal will probably be smaller, and you'll get an anglo. It's easy to breed to a local stallion for your first baby too. This way if she doesn't catch, its easy to get her recovered.


yeah the delivery is what i am most worried about but then im a worry wort at the best of times  there is no reason she should have troubles but i worry anyways  and yes, im trying to look at stallions around her height and if they are bigger, im trying to make it only a little bit. and yeah as ive said, she will have vet checks before and around the clock vet attention if needed so im not to worried about that 

all the stallions im looking at are within a 2 hour drive. the place where the qh's are have a deal where she stays there until its determined she has caught. i dont want that though so they said if she doesnt take i can take her back. its a great place and im leaning towards the more refined qh at the moment but ive also been looking at another couple of nice arabs. i still have a few months to decide to im still looking until i find the "one"


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Reviving an old thread....


Im in the same situation with my old girl. She is 20 now, and a maiden, and Im a little worried about her giving birth. 
She is a 14.1hh Aussie stockhorse. She is very strong, fit (well bit podgy atm), healthy and has never had any health issues since we've had her, but shes precious. I cant help but worry. 
She will be going to an arab, which will make for a lovely fine foal, and she will get regular checkups by our vet (including a pre-service check)

So what do people think about this situation??


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Miss Katie said:


> Reviving an old thread....
> 
> 
> Im in the same situation with my old girl. She is 20 now, and a maiden, and Im a little worried about her giving birth.
> ...


the one thing ive learned so far is to trust your vet. ive chosen a lovely arab for my girl and he just became daddy to a beautiful little girl born out of a 17 year old mum. it was her maiden foal and everything went beautifully. you can see that horse and foal in my "ive decided on a stallion thread" in the critique section


----------

